# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Kingston Message Board >  how to stay in negril and still go to visit kingston?

## bahia13

i am planning to stay in negril but i understand that kingston is quite far and i am beginning to realise that a day trip is not possible..if you came to negril and went to visit kingston already, how did you do it? is it necessary to sleep  in kingston and how many nights? how many days are necessary to see all that can be seen in kingston?

----------


## garyfarstad@live.ca

Well you could rent a car and drive which would be the fastest way, you can also take a local bus from the depo in Sav which can take 5-8 hours depending on the day... You can also fly which is not cheep but really quick... The local bus I think my wife said it was $20 each way but you have to get from Negril to Sav to get it....

----------


## ackee

easily take a taxi to Sav and from Sav there is a minivan to Kingston... OR there is the SOUTHCOAST EXPRESS that goes directly to Kgn in a comfortable coach ..depending on what yu want to do in Kgn, yu could spend maybe about 3 days and have a look around.. there is a cheap place to stay called the Reggae Hostel near Half Way Tree with a knowledgeable person there to give info and advice about KGN.really  affordable ...and great reviews..
http://www.hostelworld.com/hosteldet...FYcBQAodjyd1Fg

 Bus service is offered from downtown Kingston to downtown Negril several times most days of the week by South Coast Express. The trip from Kingston to Negril takes about 5 hours with several stops along the way. For more information about days of operation, the departure schedule, and prices you can e-mail info@southcoast-express.com or call (876) 957-3751.

http://www.tripadvisor.ca/Attraction...n_Jamaica.html  Attractions in Kingston

----------


## sally2012

last year  i stopped in st anns bay on my way to kingston where i found a  very cheap room to rent, i stayed one day there and went to visit ocho rios, and then a tour guide i met on the net took me for the day to do an unbelievable kingston tour , it was ok. for the timing cause kingston is just one and half hour drive from st anns bay, and we could come back in the evening..we lingered so much that we came back with the night.. i slept in st anns bay and left in the morning back to mo bay where i took another local bus to negril..it takes more than 3 hours with the local buses from negril to st anns bay,for a real visit of kingston one must stop half way, this is my solution..
my guide can be contacted at this mail: rootsmystory@yahoo.com, he is a studioman and knows all the music places..

----------


## SandT CHI

testing my ticker...

----------


## Bossman

You can do it in a day but plan on paying your driver about 150us and plan on leaving early morning and have a plan when you arrive. Great countryside and roadside stops. We've done it. Made the trip last year and visited some friends and drove home same day but the key is to be on the road before mid morning. Rent a car if your ready but I prefer a driver......

----------

